# [Adobe Premiere] viele Anfängerfragen



## _flx (30. Juni 2003)

hi, erst mal wollte ich sagen, ich hab die seite grade entdeckt und sie gefällt mir jetzt schon richtig gut! vor allem die video tuts sind optimal 
also, ich habe mir vorgenommen eine selbst gedrehte dvd zu machen, da ich vorher nichts mit dem videobearbeiten zu tun hatte, hab ich mehrere fragen.
was für ein format nimmt man am besten, welche programme braucht man neben zum beispiel adobe premiere und gibt es was zu beachten.
wisst ihr vielleicht auch, wie man ein richtiges dvd menu hinkriegt, wie es die kauf dvds haben.
ich weiss, die fragen sind nicht sehr speziell gestellt, aber vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja ein paar links zu hilfreichen artikeln oder seiten geben.

danke im vorraus, flx

/edit: ach jetzt hätte ich fast vergessen, ein effekt, der mich besonders interessiert ist der, der den film wie einen alten aussehen lässt, also diese vertikalen steifen, die ein bisschen hin und her springen und diese punkt. ich habe mal gehört, es gäbe dafür ein plugin für premiere, aber ich weiss nichts sicheres


----------



## Tim C. (30. Juni 2003)

_*was für ein format nimmt man am besten*_
Das hängt stark davon ab, was für ein Quellmaterial du hast, aber ich würde mal schätzen, dass du einen DV-Camcorder hast, also wäre es wohl am sinnvollsten, wenn du in DV-PAL schneidest. 

_*welche programme braucht man neben zum beispiel adobe premiere*_
Für das was du da beschreibst...gar keine. Das sollte alles in Premiere zu lösen sein, wenn du es bereits besitzt. Wenn nicht, kommst du aber auch durchaus mit günstigeren Lösungen von Ulead o.a. aus.

_*wie man ein richtiges dvd menu hinkriegt*_
Habe zwar im Leben noch keine DVD gebrannt, aber soweit ich weiss, haben die neueren DVD-Brennprogramme Menü-Wizzards.

_*film wie einen alten aussehen lässt*_
Musst du mal nach "Filmlook" oder "50er Jahre Look" Plugins Googlen. Da findet sich sicherlich eine Menge.


----------



## fasty (30. Juni 2003)

Für DVD-Menüs kann ich Dir nur Pinnacle Impressions empfehlen. Das haben wir auch in der Schule benutzt. Lässt einem eigentlich ziemlich viele Freiheiten. Es gehen sowohl statische als auch animierte Menüs, sowie mehrere Video- und Tonspuren.


----------



## _flx (30. Juni 2003)

danke erst mal an euch, hat mir auf jeden fall schonmal weiter geholfen 

wenn ich auf probleme stossen solte meld ich mich einfach noch mal 

mfg, flx


----------



## brecht (30. Juni 2003)

Also ganz so einfach, wie ihr das hier schildert ist es ja dann doch nicht 

1. Video schneiden - dazu wie leucht schon sagte am besten in DV Qualität einlesen

2. Fertiggeschnittener Film muß in ein DVD Kompatibles Format exportiert werden - Das bedeutet auf jedenfall mal Mpeg 2 - dazu brauchst du entweder Tbmpg oder Premiere 6.5, wo ein Mpeg encoder enthalten ist (gibt noch einige mehr)

3. Die von Premiere ausgespuckte Mpeg 2 Datei kannst du zwar auf DVD brennen, so wird sie aber von DVD playern nicht erkannt - also mußt du das ganze noch in die notwenidge DVD Video Strucktur einbetten - dazu bietet sich an, ein DVD Authoring Programm zu nutzen. Ich verwende Sonic Reel DVD - gibt aber auch billigere Sofware wie zum Beispiel Sonic DVD it usw.  - in diesen Authoringprogrammen kannst du dann auch die menüs anlegen (ein Brennprogramm das das kann kenne ich bisher nicht) - läuft es ganz komfortabel kannst du direkt aus deinem Authoringprogramm brennen - sollte das nicht der Fall sein, dann kannst du den AudioTS und VideoTS ordner der beim Schreiben der DVD auf deine Festplatte gesetzt wird mit Nero auf DVD brennen. 

somit hast du dann eine DVD die auf den meisten DVD Playern laufen wird.

- um den Film alt aussehen zu lassen, kannst du ja in Premiere den Filter Schmutz hinzufügen verwenden, und ein wenig den Kontrast und die Farbe rausnehmen - oder gleich s/w Filter drüber - gut macht sich auch sepia - weiß aber nicht, ob der in Premiere enthalten ist.


----------



## Tim C. (30. Juni 2003)

> dazu brauchst du entweder Tbmpg


Wenn ich dich da nicht ganz übelst misverstehe, heisst das Dingen TMPGEnc (T + MPG + Enc)


----------



## Theeagle (30. Juni 2003)

ich möchte noch eine kleinigkeit zum brennen sagen!
nimm für dvds nicht ahead nero! cds gehen damit gut
aber bei dvds gibts es dann mit der gebrannten dvd Probleme bei manchen geräten!


----------



## brecht (30. Juni 2003)

ja - leuchte - da hast du wohl recht - hoffentlich werde ich jetzt nicht als großschreib rechtschreibverweigerer vom board gekickt, wo ich jetzt auch noch produktbezeichnungen falsch schreibe

@the eagle - welches prog empfiehlst du dann - hatte mit nero noch keine probleme


----------



## Theeagle (30. Juni 2003)

ich selber beschäftige mich überhaupt nicht mir DVD brennen, da ich keinen dvd-brenner hab 
aber das nero irgendwas komisch beim dvd-brennen macht stimmt! ich habe von nem DVD-brenn-spezie 2dvds mit dem selben inhalt bekommen
die mit nero gebrannte lief auf alten und auch teilweiße neueren DVD-playern nicht!

aber ich weiß nicht womit er das funktionierende DVD gebrannt hat 
sry!


----------



## _flx (30. Juni 2003)

also danke nochmal, vorallem brecht hat mir weiter geholfen.
da das erst mal ein einzelnes projekt ist, wollte ich mir nicht undbedingt viel software zu legen, ich habe eine trial version von Ulead Dvd powertools zur hand, meint ihr die software würde für das authoring genügen? ich hab einen test in einer zeitschrift gelesen und man kann damit glaub ich sogar animierte menüs erstellen. oder ist Sonic Reel DVD bzw. Sonic DVD it wirklich eins der besten, das man auch verwenden sollte ?

mfg, flx


----------



## brecht (30. Juni 2003)

ulead DVD Powertools kenn ich nicht - ergo kein kommentar dazu 

Sonic Reel DVD sollte man auch nicht mit DVD It in einen topf werfen.

zum Verständniss Reel DVD ist eine nummer kleiner als Sonics Scenarist - Scenarist ist der Standart für DVD´s aus hollywood - reel DVD ist das gleiche nur ein wenig abgespeckter (z.b. keine animierbaren buttons, keine verschiedenen kameraperspektiven) Der Preisunterschied ist enorm während man für Scenarist um die 20.000 Dollar hinblättert kostet Reel DVD so um die 700 € - DVD it ist eindeutig Consumer orientiert - eine typische drag and drop lösung mit begrenzten möglichkeiten (keine animierten hintergründe, nur standartbuttons usw.) und sollte so in der Preisklasse um die 100 € liegen - 

mit was du deine DVD menus erstellst bleibt letzendlich dir überlassen - immer eine Frage dessen was du erreichen willst, und was das prog kosten soll - ;-)


----------



## _flx (1. Juli 2003)

hi, eine frage ist noch aufgetaucht und zwar krieg ich es trotz des guten fading tutorials von leuchte nicht hin eine schrift auf eine film zu setzen der läuft, muss ich da wirklich den text auf jeden einzelnen frame schreiben oder kann man sozusagen nur die schrift erscheinen lassen und den hintergrund nicht, wie bei einem transparenten gif?

mfg, flx


----------



## Erpel (1. Juli 2003)

hi
Mit Schrift in einen Film meinst du Text in irdendeiner Form  einzublenden, wie z.B. bei nem Vorspann?

Datei>Neu>Titel
da erstellst du den Text, der erscheinen soll mit allen Schikanen. dann klickst du auf Schließen und dann Speichern.(ich weiß nich wie man das sonst speichert) So dann ist die Datei, die den Titel enthält meist schon im Projektfenster(wenn nicht einfach kurz importieren).
Du ziehst ihn dann in die Zeitleiste auf ne freie Videospur und positionierst ihn genau auf dem Teil des Films wo er zu sehen sein soll. (Titel müsse soweit ich weiß erst gerendert werden also keine sorge wenn er nicht direkt zu sehen ist sondern erst bei Vorschau/Energebniss)


----------



## konkurrenz (1. Juli 2003)

/edit: ach jetzt hätte ich fast vergessen, ein effekt, der mich besonders interessiert ist der, der den film wie einen alten aussehen lässt, also diese vertikalen steifen, die ein bisschen hin und her springen und diese punkt. ich habe mal gehört, es gäbe dafür ein plugin für premiere, aber ich weiss nichts sicheres 

Richtig, bei Premiere 6.5 befindet es sich dieser Filter im Ordner/Febster Video/Quicktime Ich glaube beim 5er Premiere war es da auch schon. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------

